# show me yours I'll show you mine (art of course)!



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

I am really new to FA and would love to watch eachother if you guys would like! (and you like my work of course)
I also love seeing others works and am not the best at navigating the site xD so show me what your proud of <3


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

this is my page as welll! Userpage of silveydesigns -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SinFrame (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's a couple recent ones of mine! Your style is super cute btw! I watched you on FA~


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

SinFrame said:


> Here's a couple recent ones of mine! Your style is super cute btw! I watched you on FA~
> View attachment 19634 View attachment 19635


omg ! I loveee hyenas ! so I have favoritism for the second one! watched you back <3 your art is lovely!


----------



## Activoid (Jun 21, 2017)

Ho gad there's some super cute art on this page. I love cutesy things and cute bunny girl fursonas! <3
Also hyenas, def one of my favorite animals just in general.

I got a page on FurAffinity with my stuff under the same username ( Userpage of activoid -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ), now I really wanna do some hyena and bunny stuff thanks to you guys. Also birbs. Love birbs. <3333


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

Activoid said:


> Ho gad there's some super cute art on this page. I love cutesy things and cute bunny girl fursonas! <3
> Also hyenas, def one of my favorite animals just in general.
> 
> I got a page on FurAffinity with my stuff under the same username ( Userpage of activoid -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ), now I really wanna do some hyena and bunny stuff thanks to you guys. Also birbs. Love birbs. <3333


ah i am happy you like my stuff very much >.< it seems awully hard to be noticed on this site at all 
i hardly see any birbs... hmmmm


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

your characters and art is absolutely adorable!!! here some stuff i have drawn...


----------



## SilveyDesigns (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> your characters and art is absolutely adorable!!! here some stuff i have drawn...View attachment 19641 View attachment 19642View attachment 19643


I love your character, has a spyro- esque feel to her :3 your icon is also very very cute
I am happy you like my arts <3 I watched you back to !


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

I was debating whether to show this or not, but thought "Why not?"
I made this a few weeks ago to tape on the inside of a birthday card for my GF. She's not a Furry, but I made her a fursona anyway.
(It's an otter, if my drawing was so bad you couldn't tell)




P.S. she thought it was cute.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

So. Pink. Oh. My. Gawd. The portrait is also very nice and soft.

Have some of mine!









Is this one actually ok for the forum? He does have pants on...?

I'm pretty new here and only did start drawing again a little while ago. Need to train train!


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 24, 2017)

I like your soft styles. Is it all digital?

I specialize more in 3D since I'm not very good at 2D art. But this is one of my better attempts at 2D digital drawing.


----------



## Activoid (Jun 26, 2017)

@JesterKatz Well heck dude, post some 3D art then. The way you say it makes it sound like it doesn't count or something. LOL.
3D is valid art too, friendo. <3


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 26, 2017)

Raw! Nice to meet'cha


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 26, 2017)

here are two pieces I finished


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 26, 2017)

Activoid said:


> @JesterKatz Well heck dude, post some 3D art then. The way you say it makes it sound like it doesn't count or something. LOL.
> 3D is valid art too, friendo. <3



Well it feels like it's "cheating" considering the computer is doing most of the work. But if you insist, here's a couple of renders:


----------



## Activoid (Jun 26, 2017)

@JesterKatz Bruh... if you believe that putting hours of work into modeling, texturing, rendering, posing, and making a composition for a piece is the computer doing the work for you... you're selling yourself short, dude. 3D digital work is no easy feat that any common man can just pick up and do. LOL. I actually do some 3D stuff as well, and like the topic title goes: since you showed me yours, I'll show you mine.

*Shot composition:*
  

*Character design/modeling/texturing:*


*Lighting/rendering:*


*Just some scene props I modeled for an IP of mine:*
   

First 3 pics are composition screenshots for an animatic test for a job application (I got the job), the character models and provided script and audio weren't mine and the only thing I actually modeled was the background, then posed everything out and threw some really rudimentary lighting on it. Anyways, 3D art is hella legit. There are entire careers in various industries out there that make like $100K+ a year doing what you do. I had a job that was mostly staging and posing characters that other people had modeled and animated at a game dev studio last year, then got to model some things for a virtual reality project later.

Trust me when I say the computer wasn't doing most of the work. Otherwise they would be paying the computer to do it, not me. Haha. And luckily we still don't have computers that can understand art, aesthetic, cinematic design, and decision making. Even if you're just rendering, or lighting a scene, that's a whole art form in itself with insane amounts of artistic and technical nuances that the average person would not pick up on without first being taught. B]

Computers are only a tool, and I'd say _you are skilled at using your tool very well_. You're doing something that very few people can do. Not everyone can grab an axe and create a wooden sculpture out of a tree, even if the axe is technically "doing most of the work". Don't ever think you are cheating. : )

*TL;DR VERSION: *Your stuff is really good, 3D art is not cheating, also it's where the money is at.


----------

